# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  I guess I'm first

## gp_dragsandballs

I'll be the one to break the ice in this forum. Not alot of herpers in my area. I know the northwest coast is not known much for events so we don't have many shows either. Hopefully that changes someday. Anyone else from the great state of Oregon?

----------


## zoologist

No, but I live in WA. Close enough right? :Good Job:

----------


## mrsbrougher

Springfield, Oregon represent!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## shelliebear

I'm from Spokane, WA. Not too, too far away from you.  :Smile:

----------


## Valentine Pirate

It's pretty sad how little action we have over here  :Sad:  Just found out about the North Seattle Expo and I've missed it for now, only one I have the $$$ and time to make it to xD

----------

